# [install] Gromacs

## Axilatis

Bonjour (encore moi!   :Wink:  )

Je dois présenter plusieurs logiciels de visualisation de molécules etc pour vendredi prochain.

J'ai déjà une petite liste de logiciels que j'ai trouvé, dont : 

- gromacs (imposé car très intéressant)

- rasmol

- Cn3D

- pymol

- chemtool

- xd3d

- molscript

Pour ceux qui connaissent, ces programmes ont tous un point commun, ils permettent de visualiser 

d'une manière ou d'une autre.

Par hasard, connaissez-vous d'autres logiciels importants ? ceux qui sont les plus utlisés ? vos avis (bon et ou mauvais)

sur l'un ou l'autre ? ou quelconque autre commentaire avisé ?  :Smile: 

=> Sous Gentoo, j'éprouve quelques difficultés à installer Cn3D (eix ne le trouve simplement pas!), par contre 3 clics sous windows et c'est réglé.

auriez-vous des conseils ? astuces ? j'ai cependant vu que les paquets Cn3D sont téléchargeables directement depuis le site officiel : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/Structure/CN3D/cn3d.shtml

d'après mes premières observations, ce logiciel semble spécialement conçu pour et par le NCBI.

=> Concernant gromacs, l'émerger (emerge gromacs) ne suffit pas à pouvoir lancer par la suite le programme.

D'après le site internet il y aurait une (belle) série de manipulations à faire, des restrictions d'utilisation des dernières

versions du compilateur, et j'en passe. Bref je suis un peu perdu pour son installation, ce qui ne m'aide pas à comprendre

(afin d'expliquer par la suite) son fonctionnement et son utilisation... (vous vous en doutez ^^).

http://www.gromacs.org/

Install guide (quad-core optimized) : http://www.gromacs.org/Downloads/Installation_Instructions

Une fois de plus, merci à ceux qui tenteront de m'aider, je poursuis mes recherches internet parallèlement  :Smile: 

Axilatis

----------

## boozo

'alute

ben voilà qui me ramène dans le temps (2nd life inside)  :Smile: 

Quel est ton but et besoin exactement (avec les contraines en termes d'OS) parce qu'il y a autant de softs que d'utilisations (visualisation, modelisation, cristallo, ...) et de culture/origine d'utilisateurs (biologistes, chimistes organiciens, physiciens)

Faire juste un catalogue n'est pas très utile sans çà   :Wink: 

----------

## Axilatis

chacun dans la classe doit présenter 2 ou 3 programmes de la suite EMBOSS, ces programmes ont 

généralement une fonction commune, proche ou complémentaire dans la manipulation d'ADN ou 

tout autre macromolécule nucléique ou protéique.

exemple : getorf, plotorf, sixpack

le but est de les présenter à la classe, indiquer dans quel contexte ils sont utilisés,

quels sont leur avantages et inconvénients, les comparer, préciser les limites de ces 

programmes, éventuellement comment les "conjuguer" (pipe donc) de manière intéressante

et dans un but d'automatisation via un script bash nécessitant parfois un peu de sed (Regular

Expressions) pour remanipuler les sorties du premier programme afin qu'il concorde avec les standards

d'entrée du second, etc etc bref présenter quoi.

En ce qui me concerne j'ai souhaité sortir de la suite emboss (pour laquelle il suffit généralement de lire

une fois ou deux le man page et de faire quelques tests extrêmes pour voir les limites et le boulot est fait

donc). Et j'ai voulu me tourner vers les logiciels de visualisation, principalement 3D.

Mon but est de présenter 3 ou 4 programmes donc, en suivant cette ligne de conduite.

Je cherche donc à emmagasiner un maximum de programmes de visualisation afin d'éliminer

ceux qui sont peu intéressant et me concentrer sur les plus importants/plus complets.

Etant donné que, dans ce domaine, la visu 3D n'est généralement que du "show", 

(sans pour autant chercher le troll) je ne vais pas m'attarder sur les fonctions de zoom, dézoom,

faire tourner la molécule et lancer l'animation auto... -_-"

Cependant, pour "polymol" par exemple, il existe un beau nombre de visions différentes, illustrant

chacunes une propriété particulière (hydrophobicité, comportement en solution avec choix de celle-ci,

et d'autres), des propriétés dont je n'ai pas encore entendu parler me permettraient alors de les expliquer,

faisant un lien supplémentaire avec la biologie (puisque notre cursus est "bioinformatique" !).

BREF, pour répondre à ta question, je n'ai pas de cahier de charge particulier et j'estime qu'il serait bien

de montrer un peu tout ce qu'il est possible de voir/de faire, via le ""meilleur"" de chaque logiciel.

Pas facile, je sais  :Wink: 

Qui plus est je suis censé leur dire comment l'installer, et le monde des possible (Windows vs Unix)

pour chaque logiciel.

Je vais également faire un mirroring ftp de la banque PDB, mais ça j'ai trouvé "fmirror" qui est 

super complet et vraiment simple à utiliser.

Bref pour l'instant je ne me suis pas encore plongé dans le man de Gromacs, étant donné que je

sais pas l'installer... ça commence bien.

----------

## _Seth_

Marcus Hanwell, un dev gentoo qui publie pas mal sur planet.gentoo.org, développe avrogado. Je sais pas si ça correspond à ce que tu cherches.

----------

## boozo

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> chacun dans la classe doit présenter 2 ou 3 programmes de la suite EMBOSS, ces programmes ont 
> 
> généralement une fonction commune, proche ou complémentaire dans la manipulation d'ADN ou 
> 
> tout autre macromolécule nucléique ou protéique.
> ...

 

Oué enfin c'est un brin présomptueux et il y a des racourcis et contresens importants p.e. à cause de l'expérience des TP   :Wink: 

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> Et j'ai voulu me tourner vers les logiciels de visualisation, principalement 3D.
> 
> Mon but est de présenter 3 ou 4 programmes donc, en suivant cette ligne de conduite.
> 
> Je cherche donc à emmagasiner un maximum de programmes de visualisation afin d'éliminer
> ...

 

J'en demandais pas autant en explications mais je comprends mieux. 

En effet la visualisation reste un support de réflexion ou pour éclairer une discution mais l'essentiel du travail (en fonction du contexte) se passe en cmdline  :Wink: 

Il y a beaucoup d'approximation dans les rendus et surtout c'est une vision "statique" ! Le comportement en solution i.e. en RMN apporte une vision plus proche de la réalité.

Le travail sur modèle i.e. pour mesurer des distances d'interactions, visualiser des poches hydrophobes, ou faire du remplacement reste complémentaire des autres approches et la visualisation n'est qu'une toute petite part du boulot en modélisation.

Sinon de mémoire je te citerais aussi en vrac : ghemical, gopenmol, astex viewer, FlexV, xdrawchem, ... plus en MD : molda, namd, mopac, tinker, charm, amber, mm3, ...

Avec toujours en transversal l'indispensable babel pour convertir les formats sans réinventer la roue en permanence (quoique c'est souvent nécessaire malgré lui)

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> Qui plus est je suis censé leur dire comment l'installer, et le monde des possible (Windows vs Unix)
> 
> pour chaque logiciel.
> 
> Je vais également faire un mirroring ftp de la banque PDB, mais ça j'ai trouvé "fmirror" qui est 
> ...

 

Là plusieurs problèmes :

1°) La "culture" est très variable d'une communauté à l'autre et c'est historique. À mon époque - et je ne crois pas que ça ait beaucoup évolué depuis - le monde "bio" (et les quelques chimistes orga qui avait besoin de ce genre d'outils car les autres avec chemdraw, chemsketch ils ont tout ce qu'il leur faut en 2D) étaient quasi exclusivement sur $win à jouer java et cygwin pour les plus coriaces. Et avec les cristallographes ou en chimie physique qui sont à l'origine de ces outils, on basculait du côté de la force (unix-like, stations Sun, IRIX,...).

Il n'y avait peu/sinon pas de front end en clicodrome et de toute façon qu'en on s'y plonge un peu, on se rend vite compte qu'on ne peut pas se passer de la ligne de commande dans ce(s) domaine(s). 

Ça donne souvent de fausses idées. On démocratise un peu l'usage mais on conduit aussi à croire que c'est "simple" à utiliser... et on se plante très très vite en les utilisant sans comprendre p.e. en gardant les paramètres de base pour faire tourner une simulation en SA, etc

---> Donc, a bannir d'urgence pour revenir aux "sources" ou alors quand on maîtrise réellement le fond qui est derrière !   :Twisted Evil: 

2°) Les développements sont souvent "anciens" et ces domaines évoluent peu en terme d'algo néanmoins ce n'est pas parce que la page d'un soft n'a pas bougée depuis 10 ans que le résultats qu'il produit ne sont pas fiables.    

Il y a eu quelques fois du refactoring pour certains (ou des tentatives... au gré des stagiaires ^^) mais les routines de calculs qui font le vrai boulot sont quasi exclusivement en C et en fortran et n'espérez même pas voir arriver J2EE dans la bataille   :Laughing: 

Il faut toujours garder en tête que chaque soft a ses particularités(et faiblesses) et/ou son domaine d'application propre comme tu as dû très certainement déjà t'en rendre compte en les étudiants. Travailler en bioinfo sur DNA avec blast, clustal, pfam et tout le tremblement, n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le job en chemoinfo avec simulations MD, travaux sur les champ de force, etc et même s'il peut être utile au deux d'avoir un besoin visualisation il n'est souvent pas identique.

Donc, si on ajoute le fait que tout ce qui est "couche graphique" est "superflu" pour ceux qui se sont collés à leurs développements, que les serveurs de calculs utilisés sont en grande majorité sur des technos pour le moins atypiques pour l'utilisateur moyen d'un pc, ben... tu sais déjà que tu vas très vite te trouver avec incompatibilités ou à devoir trouver des bibliothèques antédiluviennes sinon incompatibles avec les DE/WM au moment des installer   :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est un peu le "mal" de ces disciplines malheureusement mais au-delà de ces problèmes graphiques si tu te mets à fond dans awk et sed (voire perl) en plus du C/C++ ce ne sera plus un problème pour toi je te rassure et de toute façon sans : tu n'iras pas loin   :Laughing: 

Je te conseille donc vivement, de ne pas trop sortir des modes d'emploi et des packages fournis par mainteneurs. Il faut revenir à la mode "slackware" et rester avec les .configure, le tripotage des makefile et des shellrc pour les variables d'environnement.

Encore sous gentoo çà va encore pas mal (les ports réalisés par le mainteneur des softs scientifiques sous gentoo sont assez rapide et de qualité) et puis on sait le plus souvent s'y prende seul pour s'en tirer avec, mais avec des distrib packagés genre fedora et autres c'est une vraie plaie   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Axilatis

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Marcus Hanwell, un dev gentoo qui publie pas mal sur planet.gentoo.org, développe avrogado. Je sais pas si ça correspond à ce que tu cherches.

 

J'irai voir cela ! Merci  :Smile: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Oué enfin c'est un brin présomptueux et il y a des racourcis et contresens importants p.e. à cause de l'expérience des TP 

 

Oui je comprend, mais bon j'exagérais un peu  :Wink: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Sinon de mémoire je te citerais aussi en vrac : ghemical, gopenmol, astex viewer, FlexV, xdrawchem, ... plus en MD : molda, namd, mopac, tinker, charm, amber, mm3, ...
> 
> Avec toujours en transversal l'indispensable babel pour convertir les formats sans réinventer la roue en permanence (quoique c'est souvent nécessaire malgré lui)
> 
> 

 

Voila donc un paquet de logiciels à découvrir ! Etant donné que je ne possède qu'une petite aprèm (3h max) je vais devoir faire un fameux tri. Il est certain que ma présentation ne sera vraiment pas exhaustive, et je ne pense pas avoir le temps de m'aventurer en dehors des manuels ou des options pré-construites de toute façon.

Mais merci tout de même pour toutes ces pistes !

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 1°) La "culture" est très variable d'une communauté à l'autre et c'est historique. À mon époque - et je ne crois pas que ça ait beaucoup évolué depuis - le monde "bio" (et les quelques chimistes orga qui avait besoin de ce genre d'outils car les autres avec chemdraw, chemsketch ils ont tout ce qu'il leur faut en 2D) étaient quasi exclusivement sur $win à jouer java et cygwin pour les plus coriaces. Et avec les cristallographes ou en chimie physique qui sont à l'origine de ces outils, on basculait du côté de la force (unix-like, stations Sun, IRIX,...). 

 

Sans être indiscret, pourrais-je savoir dans quel domaine tu travaille/travaillais ? Cela m'intéresse beaucoup, surtout que je recherche activement une entreprise susceptible de m’accueillir l'année prochaine pour mon TFE (je vise avant tout un pays étranger, afin de récupérer mon niveau d'anglais et le parfaire. A priori je vise l'Angleterre ou l'Irelande - ça bougerait pas mal la-bas en ce moment, parait-il-).  

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Il n'y avait peu/sinon pas de front end en clicodrome et de toute façon qu'en on s'y plonge un peu, on se rend vite compte qu'on ne peut pas se passer de la ligne de commande dans ce(s) domaine(s).

 

Tout à fait d'accord avec ça ! Et j'en suis bien conscient !

 *boozo wrote:*   

> C'est un peu le "mal" de ces disciplines malheureusement mais au-delà de ces problèmes graphiques si tu te mets à fond dans awk et sed (voire perl) en plus du C/C++ ce ne sera plus un problème pour toi je te rassure et de toute façon sans : tu n'iras pas loin 

 

Pour l'instant nous avons une bonne formation en C, mais rien d'extraordinaire puisque nous nous sommes arrêtés aux objets (lol). Le python est entrain d'être vu, et le prof nous a fortement suggéré de ne pas trop s'habituer à la programmation séquentielle et de regarder par nous meme la programmation fonctionnelle (OCamel et autres Haskell). L'avenir se jouerai dans ces langages.

----

Merci pour toutes ces informations, j'espère en faire bon usage  :Very Happy: 

'keep you posted,

Axilatis

----------

## Mickael

juste rapidement,

ton prof à raison, en ce qui concerne les langages, et la force est dans Haskell  :Smile:  mais tu vas adorer trvailler avec python (numpy+scipy) plus swig mouaaaaaaaa tout ça avec du haskell, et là! et là ha mon dieu que c'est bon  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> Sans être indiscret, pourrais-je savoir dans quel domaine tu travaille/travaillais ? Cela m'intéresse beaucoup, surtout que je recherche activement une entreprise susceptible de m’accueillir l'année prochaine pour mon TFE (je vise avant tout un pays étranger, afin de récupérer mon niveau d'anglais et le parfaire. A priori je vise l'Angleterre ou l'Irelande - ça bougerait pas mal la-bas en ce moment, parait-il-). 

 

Mon premier amour ?! Recherche en DM sur macromolécules biologiques. C'était hum! comment dire "dans une autre vie" ; quand je me croyais encore dans un monde onirique où les choses bassement matérielles étaient sans aucune espèce d'importance.

Enfin bref, oui tu as raison, si tu as l'opportunité de prendre un stage dans une startup (un peu solide) ou un des bigpharma n'hésite pas ; ne serait-ce que pour l'expérience "terrain" que cela représente   :Wink: 

Je ne suis plus les news de très près vu que j'ai tourné cette page il y a un bon peu malgré un lien filial proche in situ, mais quelques recherches dans la littérature te donneront des sources de contacts sans aucune difficulté.

J'ai tendance à penser que ce qui tourne autour du "modèle" en général n'a plus le vent dans les voiles depuis un bail malgré le regain pour criblage virtuel ces 2,3 dernières années. Depuis l'explosion de la nécessaire "bulle" génomique jusqu'à la protéomique et autres récents "~omics-like", les "gros" font de moins en moins de recherche... ils suppriment leurs Dept. R&D et se contentent juste de racheter les brevets ou les startup qui se collent au boulot sans avoir les moyens financiers pour suivre en leur laissant porter tout le poids...

Oué, suis sans doute devenu un peu pessimiste mais aussi plus pragmatique depuis, et je crois qu'il faudra sans doute attendre la fin des blockbusters et quelques avancées de fond tant en math que hardware niveau calcul intensif pour qu'il y ait "vraiment" du nouveau   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: btw, je suis toujours près à revoir ma position si on me cite des publi récentes qui tendraient à prouver le contraire ^^

----------

